# Picstory: Shannon & Donnie Take On The Urban Jungle!



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

*(insert uber-annoying nature show host accent)*

Hello, folks! Welcome to the first edition of
*"Shannon & Donnie Take On The Urban Jungle!"*
(a.k.a. The Mother Of All Picstories!)

Here we will take a look at the daily life of many of the urban jungle's extraordinary specimens. Some things you will find surprising! Others will seem rather mundane. One thing's for sure! This is part nature show & part pure stupidity! We had a fantastic time learning and exploring all facets of daily urban life & we hope you will too.

When getting ready for an expedition of this magnitude, it is important to be mentally prepared. We discovered that massive quantities of beer really focuses your attention on the things you might not notice when you're sober. Two 12-packs have been administered, so let's take the journey, shall we!

Being this is an expedition, we thought we'd engage in the local Tacoma tribes spiritual dances for this will bring good luck on our quest. This involves beer, kitchen utensils & plenty of Extreme's "Pornograffiti!" 



































At this point, our out-of-shape friend, Donnie, is getting fairly winded. The locals took this as a sign of disrespect, so I coaxed him into a few more minutes of ritualistic dancing. Observe how stupid we appear. Oh well....it's all in the name of science.














To protect from evil, Donnie shows us how to ward off evil. This is something he picked up from too many movies....BUT IT WORKS!










Apparently we had been doing the dance all wrong. Instead of warding off evil, we were invocing the spirit of the poopoo fairy. More on this later. So, the queen of the Tacoma Tribe joined in to show us how to dance properly.






Impressed with our efforts of fitting in, the queen bestowed a boat upon us!






...and an oar! BONUS!






While we wait, I practiced my ninja moves!






The queen displays the boat for all the villagers to see. Donnie's happy!






I make a call to up the premiums on my life insurance policy. This trip will get dangerous!






A homeless guy appears just off-camera. He begs for change, but I scared him off with my ninja moves. I knew those would come in handy!










Donnie thinks the boat is cursed & tries to kill it! HE'S GONE MAD! 






Then the queen administers more beer to Donnie. He chills out.






Shannon learns how to use the boat.






Fearing Shannon has no clue, Donnie helps Shannon learn. A friendly push is always helpful.










As we get to the treacherous stairs on the back porch, Donnie shows me how to pass the stairs safely by using the boat!






Donnie's ass hurts.










...but now he's OK!






Fearing Shannon didn't grasp the concept, Donnie does another demonstration. 










Now Shannon tries & fails miserably.






Donnie is clearly the Boatmaster!






After crossing the stairs, we decided to cross the lawn on foot. We stay low so we don't startle the natives. Shannon goes first.










Then, Donnie.






Shannon informs Donnie that you actually have to move your arms and legs to crawl forward. He has much better results.






Shannon crosses the alley road by doing a series of tuck and roll manuevers.






HARK! An old fridge! We must be getting closer!






Off topic: Shannon realizes that he forgot to put on shoes.






The forest gets dense around here. Look closely and you can see both Shannon and Donnie risking their lives in the name of science.










What does this all mean?






Aha!!! 






A life mystery has been solved! There is too much saturated fats in ice cream!!!!!!!  






...and this is the monster responsible for it!






The monster's cave looks dark and scary...






...but Shannon and Donnie have the testicular fortitude to move along!






Shhh! 






Donnie hears something.






Donnie takes a peek.






IT'S THE MONSTER!  






The monster is surprised! Donnie attacks!






We discover that the monster does more than just place saturated fats in foods. HE COLLECTS STUFF TOO!














The monster is visibly shaken by the flash of the camera. Who knew?!?!? Amazing discovery.






...and look at the size it its foot!






*THE POOPOO FAIRY STRIKES!*
We discover the horrible aftermath of eating too much saturated fat! The horror...the horror.  






We curse the monster for his misdeeds.






The queen is embarrased by our discoveries...






...and she quickly runs from us. 






But, Shannon & Donnie are happy to be alive. 






Thank you for joining us. Until then, sweet dreams of chocolate mountains & butterfly kisses to you all. 

Good night.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't remember half of that!


----------



## Adam (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Roland777 (Jun 30, 2006)

What the fuck? That's even more nonsensical than my subtitle.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 30, 2006)

Shannon and Donnie, you guys owe me 1 pair of clean boxer briefs, I have soiled them with laughter.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> What the fuck? That's even more nonsensical than my subtitle.



Roland!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Roland!


I told you, dude.


----------



## Roland777 (Jun 30, 2006)

Drats. My cover has been blown.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 30, 2006)

this seems like the most boring pointless and most meaningless picstory i've ever seen, then i saw all the PBR...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

PBR for Donnie. Labatts Blue for me. 

 *INCREDIBLE DISCOVERIES!*


----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> PBR for Donnie. *Labatts Blue for me*.
> 
> *INCREDIBLE DISCOVERIES!*



Canada Represent!


----------



## nyck (Jun 30, 2006)

This picstory takes the cake for the most pointless adventure ever 
Nicely done lol


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

Pointless? Hardly! We made some SERIOUS discoveries! Look closer.


----------



## Ken (Jun 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Pointless? Hardly! We made some SERIOUS discoveries! Look closer.



Truly. In this episode, Donnie appears on the verge of discovering something about the queen. . Many natives will die if the finger moves any closer...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

^ Indeed. That would include the death of Donnie as well. He's a brave soul. The queen's anger is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Leon (Jun 30, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Oh well....it's all in the name of science.


----------



## Ken (Jun 30, 2006)

This was an awesome picstory. I can totally see myself in the kitchen, administering riffs on an unsuspecting spatula while "He-Man Woman Hater" blasts in the background...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> This was an awesome picstory. I can totally see myself in the kitchen, administering riffs on an unsuspecting spatula while "He-Man Woman Hater" blasts in the background...



HAHA! That's exactly what was playing!


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 30, 2006)

All I have to say is... how you have a girlfriend confounds me.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> All I have to say is... how you have a girlfriend confounds me.


She has a sense of humor too! AMAZING!


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

_"Ohhhhhhh shit!"_


Priceless.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 30, 2006)

That pic alone makes it all worth while.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 30, 2006)

Best.

Picstory.

Ever.


----------



## Michael (Jun 30, 2006)

Hahahaha...


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Jason (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow how fucking drunk were you guys for this??


----------



## Shannon (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I had 11 brews. I'm not sure about Donnie, but it was a lot too.


----------



## yetti (Jun 30, 2006)

what...the....fuck?


 x 9237532750372573821057208378312.72^73753

edit:

wtf....that isn't my avatar.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 30, 2006)

Next END THEORY album cover:


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2006)

That was fuckin unreal! Killer pic story. I went through the whole thing while listening to Dream Evil - Heavy Metal In The Night. I can not tell you how perfect that was.

        

MAJOR REP


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 30, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 30, 2006)

Mmmmmm! PBR!


----------



## noodles (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## cadenhead (Jun 30, 2006)

Nothing like seeing Donnie and Shannon make total asses of themselvs!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 30, 2006)

Funniest picstory ever. 






Nice tattoos, Donnie.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a riotous night, but when did you start drinking with Steve Buschemi? (Sorry, someone had to mention it).


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Funniest picstory ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Donnie looks so focused in this pic too.  

*Official Sevenstring.org PSA: Drumstick-Style-Spatula-Twirling is very dangerous, and should only be performed by trained professionals. Do not try this at home, kids. *


----------



## Steve (Jul 1, 2006)

You guys are fucking nuts!!   

Was alcohol really involved, or is this just what you guys do? I'm leaning towards the latter.

 Donnie... I think your ready for the 2008 Tattoo Olympic Laundry Bobsled Team. 






 Cops: Filmed on location with the men and women of the Tacoma Police Department.






 Awwww.. Best Friends Forever!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 1, 2006)

^ That does look oddly touching somehow... 




Uhh... Forget I said that.


----------



## Naren (Jul 1, 2006)

Hilarious pic story. Shannon and Donnie, you guys are crazy. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 1, 2006)

All in a day's work. Science is _hard_ work!


----------



## Shannon (Jul 1, 2006)

And I know I'm setting myself up for disaster here, but....







...the metal version of Gollum?!?!?!? 

[action=Shannon]has a feeling he's gonna regret this.[/action]


----------



## Jesse (Jul 1, 2006)

thats about the speed of my night too.


----------



## Steve (Jul 1, 2006)

Shannon said:


> And I know I'm setting myself up for disaster here, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.... here goes...
"Swamp. Yes, yes. Come master, we will take you on safe paths through the mist. Come Donnie come. Real quickly. I found it, I did. The way through the marshes. Orcs don&#8217;t use it, orcs don&#8217;t know it. They go round for miles and miles, come quickly, swift and quick as shadows we must be."


----------



## rogue (Jul 1, 2006)

thats the most fantastic picstory iv ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 1, 2006)

Fucking Excellent picstory!!!!!!!!

Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 1, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Can't wait for the next episode.


It'll probably be here sooner than you think.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 1, 2006)

Donnie said:


> It'll probably be here sooner than you think.



Sweet 

It made me laugh out loud anyway and there's not a lot that does these days.

Have you got a built-in 'red-eye' generator Donnie or is that just the evil lurking inside you.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 1, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Have you got a built-in 'red-eye' generator Donnie or is that just the evil lurking inside you.


It's either the pure evil inside me or that my eyes are so damn blood-shot from drinking so much that my pupils are red.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2006)

rofl +10

rofl +10


----------



## Drew (Jul 1, 2006)

God damn.  

I got a text telling me to expect the worst, but, well...


----------



## Shannon (Aug 8, 2006)

Aww, the 5 week anniversary.

RESURRECTION!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah... the memories.


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2006)

You actually remember that night?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep.

Donnie,
We need to make a sequel!


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 2, 2006)

You assholes promised a sequel last night. I guess a good ole bump is the best I'm gonna get.

On a side note, I'm glad it didn't happen because I wasn't nearly drunk enough to make an ass of myself. I guess I just didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Michael (Sep 2, 2006)

This still cracks me up!


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 2, 2006)

Shannon and Donnie were trying to convince me that it would be a good idea to do this last night.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 2, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> Shannon and Donnie were trying to convince me that it would be a good idea to do this last night.


 
I tried filling up the tub with water but my boat didn't float, I'm such a fatass.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 3, 2006)

This never gets old! We will have to get annihilated one day and make a proper sequel.


----------



## Leon (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## Michael (Sep 3, 2006)

^


----------



## Shannon (Sep 3, 2006)

Now, that's great! 

Everytime I see a new piece of gear I'm freaking over, I'll post that picture with the caption...
_"He wants it! He wants the precious!"_


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just had to bump this, this is classic.

BTW, when do we get a sequel?


----------



## Donnie (Jan 6, 2007)

WTF?  Will this thread ever die?!?!?!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2007)

Flash said:


> WTF?  Will this thread ever die?!?!?!



What? And lose this classic piece of Americana? NEVER!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha thats great

The perfect portrayal of guys who help run this place and keep things the way they should be:


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha, your poor roommate, classic pic story right thurr.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Haha thats great
> 
> The perfect portrayal of guys who help run this place and keep things the way they should be:


 
Uncle Donnie and Nephew Shannon in " Escape from the gigantic turd of Doom"

Shannon: Stroke! Stroke! Stroke!

Donnie: Oh No! The turd is on you! I'll use my trusty Dong Tweezer to get it off of you!


----------



## Ancestor (Jan 6, 2007)

Very entertaining. And I'm in awe of the mass consumption of PBR.


----------



## Spoongirl (Jan 6, 2007)

You guys are like children 


edit: ¬¬º


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmm would that be Children? or you guys act like a child?


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 6, 2007)

that was good...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't believe I hadn't seen this before 



Spoongirl said:


> You guys are like children
> 
> 
> edit: ¬¬º



Very large, drunk children


----------



## Shannon (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahhhh, the good ole days. A sequel? It's a definately possibility.


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 6, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Ahhhh, the good ole days. A sequel? It's a definately possibility.



I'll make sure I won't be there for that one.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 6, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> I'll make sure I won't be there for that one.



No worries....you're not invited.


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 6, 2007)

Shannon said:


> No worries....you're not invited.



Good, now I can get some sleep at night.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 6, 2007)

This picture is priceless


----------



## omentremor (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2007)

You guys need Fredrik Thordendal in there with ya making some faces..


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 7, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> This picture is priceless



No that picture is wrong without some psychedelic explanation!


----------



## omentremor (Mar 20, 2007)

Im sure there are people who have signed up since this last faded into the abyss that is old threads. Bump for their sake.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 5, 2007)

As requested, this thread has been stickied.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 6, 2007)

Best picstory on the net!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 6, 2007)

after seeing this, only on thing comes to mind; WHY??


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> after seeing this, only on thing comes to mind; WHY??





The picstory needs no explaining. It's point is to be pointless.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 6, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> No that picture is wrong without some psychedelic explanation!





This thing is just beyond awesome...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2007)

still the best picstory ever


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2007)

Shannon said:


> As requested, this thread has been stickied.



As well it should be. For all generations to learn.


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 13, 2007)

And the new picstory is where?


----------



## garcia3441 (May 24, 2007)

The greatest picstory of all time.


----------



## Donnie (May 25, 2007)

I'm half tempted to neg rep you for bumping this.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 25, 2007)

Bogart had Casablanca; but you sir have 'Shannon & Donnie Take On The Urban Jungle'. A classic of epic proportions, and funny as hell.


----------



## Donnie (May 25, 2007)

One mans trash is another mans treasure I guess.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure I guess.



 Just think what could have happened if you guys had had a video camera.


----------



## Donnie (May 25, 2007)

Oh god... don't temp us.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 25, 2007)

It would easily be as good or better than those Hope & Crosby *On the road* movies.


----------



## Shannon (May 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Oh god... don't temp us.


Well...Memorial Day Weekend is coming up and there will be drinking involved. Oh yes....there will be drinking.


----------



## Donnie (May 25, 2007)

I can already feel the headache.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 25, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Well...Memorial Day Weekend is coming up and there will be drinking involved. Oh yes....there will be drinking.



YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popsyche (May 25, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I can already feel the headache.



Have a couple for me!


----------



## JPMDan (May 25, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Well...Memorial Day Weekend is coming up and there will be drinking involved. Oh yes....there will be drinking.


 
Oh yes there shall be a pic story!


----------



## cadenhead (May 25, 2007)

I think I might just have to make myself even more scarce to avoid that one.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Oh yes there shall be a pic story!



I'll bet there'll be a few picstories.


----------



## noodles (May 25, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Well...Memorial Day Weekend is coming up and there will be drinking involved. Oh yes....there will be drinking.



[action=Noodles]anxiously awaits, kitchen utensils in hand and laundry basket at the ready.[/action]


----------



## Shannon (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, where's the picstory?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 28, 2007)

Uh...wow.

On the plus side, this thread is still one of my all time favourites


----------



## Stitch (Oct 28, 2007)

I remember this. 

I am so gay


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 9, 2007)

more people need to thank this thread


----------



## Blexican (Nov 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> more people need to thank this thread



Duly noted.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 9, 2007)

those guys raped my dog!!


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2007)

Really, everyone just needs to look at this once a month.


----------



## Groff (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy shit!


----------



## noodles (Dec 14, 2007)

^ ...and that is why I bump this thread.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 14, 2007)

+1 bumb


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2007)

This is indeed the most epic picstory EVAR. It should be re-stickied


----------



## Leon (Dec 14, 2007)

i may have mentioned it before, but we should have a... something like a static page with links to all the picstories. or maybe, a separate forum for them.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

I didn't remember this 

Thanked post


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2008)

Christ...


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 19, 2008)

Best picstory ever. Still.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2008)

Shannon and Donnie need to become a dynamic duo again, there's not enough of them here anymores


----------



## budda (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 19, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Best picstory ever. Still.



 Took the words right out of my... fingers.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup this still reigns supreme as the best picstory ever


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Shannon and Donnie need to become a dynamic duo again, there's not enough of them here anymores



They don't live near each other anymore  and if i remember correctly shannon used to do 90% of his posting from work and they blocked the site a long time ago.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, Donnie and I get together every couple of weeks, but yeah, I live 35 miles away now. This site is blocked at work, plus I'm averaging 200 shows a year now. Pretty busy, but I try to check in daily. 

It's nice to be loved.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 20, 2008)

200 shows a year? Holy hell, dude.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2008)

Still a classic picstory.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 20, 2008)

Despite ss.org being blocked at his work, I still wish I was Shannon


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Well, Donnie and I get together every couple of weeks, but yeah, I live 35 miles away now. This site is blocked at work, plus I'm averaging 200 shows a year now. Pretty busy, but I try to check in daily.
> 
> It's nice to be loved.



35 miles?  I thought it was at least and hour or more


----------



## Shannon (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep....200 shows counted last year & just as many this year. Donnie and I aren't that far apart, but with my schedule & his, we be busy mufuckas.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 21, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Yep....200 shows counted last year & just as many this year. Donnie and I aren't that far apart, but with my schedule & his, we be busy mufuckas.



I was honored as hell to have them get together with me.(Marco, too!)


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2008)

Can't find a bette rpic but  totally looks like golum/smeagol in this pic :lol;


----------



## g3rmanium (Jan 21, 2008)

Shannon said:


> This site is blocked at work



Uhm... proxies?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 21, 2008)

epic.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 1, 2008)

*HAHA! 2 year anniversary of this epic picstory.*


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 1, 2008)

I still laugh the same as I did the first time I saw it


----------



## Groff (Jul 1, 2008)

We need a "Hall of Fame" forum, for threads like this 

This thread gets better each time.


----------



## arktan (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy shit!

This is priceless! Thanks for bumping this one all the time!!!


----------



## Shannon (Jul 2, 2008)

arktan said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> This is priceless! Thanks for bumping this one all the time!!!



It's our gift to the world....and our legacy.


----------



## darren (Jul 2, 2008)

We miss Donnie. 

But this picstory still makes me smile.


----------



## arktan (Jul 9, 2008)

darren said:


> We miss Donnie.



Isn't he visiting the boards anymore or did something happen?


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Shannon (Jul 9, 2008)

arktan said:


> Isn't he visiting the boards anymore or did something happen?


He was away for about 6 months, but he's back lurking for the last few weeks now. 

HI DONNIE!


----------



## arktan (Jul 9, 2008)

this is so damn funny! 

when you read this thread, from some point on you see a bump
and then a few of those:


cadenhead said:


>



and then again a bump and again a few of them....

this thread is epic!


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Shannon said:


> He was away for about 6 months, but he's back lurking for the last few weeks now.
> 
> HI DONNIE!



It's a shame I moved to Vancouver just when Donnie moved to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 10, 2008)

Shannon said:


> He was away for about 6 months, but he's back lurking for the last few weeks now.
> 
> HI DONNIE!



Donholio!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great Pics!


----------



## noodles (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## eleven59 (Dec 23, 2008)

Classic.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2008)

And this hasn't been stickied, why?


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> And this hasn't been stickied, why?





Best thread in ss.org history.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> And this hasn't been stickied, why?




You raise a good point sir.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 23, 2008)

Randy said:


> Best thread in ss.org history.


 
I haven't been here all that long. But one can see the magic of this thread. 

Seriously I just got off a 16 hour shift and I have to be at work at 4 am tomorrow morning but this really made my day rather awesome.

(that and the fact in the next week I'll likely have more over time hours than regular hours)


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2008)

They just don't make OT like they used to.


----------



## cadenhead (Dec 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> And this hasn't been stickied, why?



It was for a while about 2 bumps ago or so. Don't know why it changed.

Still funny as hell.


----------



## mindstorm (Dec 25, 2008)

edit - nevermind....................... - i'm talking shite


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 25, 2008)

OT at its finest. This is an OT thread.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 5, 2009)

u caught an orb in one of those pics...


----------



## arktan (Jan 30, 2009)

This just made my day.... again


----------



## RedMorfine (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn I need your sort of guys over here!


----------



## darren (Mar 21, 2009)

This thread needs to keep getting bumped every few months so it never gets old and never dies.


----------



## arktan (Apr 2, 2009)

darren said:


> This thread needs to keep getting bumped every few months so it never gets old and never dies.



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 24, 2010)

darren said:


> This thread needs to keep getting bumped every few months so it never gets old and never dies.



this.


----------



## Fzau (Jan 24, 2010)

WTF dudes


----------



## leandroab (Jan 24, 2010)

HOLY



FUCKING






SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh my god i've never been more confused...

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahhh...the good ol' days


----------

